# 3M PPS H/O system or 2qt pressure pot



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got a Fuji G-XPC spray gun with side cup. Was thinking of going with 3M PPS large H/O cup, but all the research I've done shows the large cup doesn't rotate because it's too big. Need to extend G-Fluid coupler to make clearance, no one sells something like that. Then thought about the Fuji 2qt pressure pot system. I'm looking for any feedback on either one. Thanks.


----------



## Brewster201 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello I would go with the CAT Bandit 2 Quart Pressure Pot. Start with 11psi air pressure to pot and gives you ultimate control on what ever you're spraying. I started with the 3M system and my arm quickly realized what it's like holding a quart of paint and trying to spray. It's just awkward, with the pressure pot you have just the spray gun


----------

